# GORE RACE video & photos



## Rapid Image Photography (Jun 17, 2011)

Check out our 2014 Gore Race video yea..

Gore Race Video 2014 with Drone Footage and Timelapse - YouTube

All the photos are now posted online~ Focus on adventure

Enjoy! 

& a big shout out to Lakota for all it takes to keep this event going..THANKS!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Rad footage, good stuff!!!


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice video and Photos, thanks Eric for capturing my first toilet bowl ride, been through the canyon many times in a raft and kayak. Guess my number was due that day. Thanks for the ropes everyone!!!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Teaser below, full video to come...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPpwlFz_aFk


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

That drone footage was sweet!

Here's a video I put together from the weekend.
https://vimeo.com/104741724


----------

